

Startup Quote: Paul Buchheit, partner, Y Combinator - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3181814123

======
raychancc
If everything you do works, then you’re not taking many risks and probably
aren’t innovating either.

\- Paul Buchheit (@paultoo)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3181814123>

